# happy birthday laura n. \o/ \o/



## Benjy

the mods are all waiting for you to arrive at the party 

click here to enter

happy birthday 
many hapy returns etc

ben


edit: welcome to the entrance of your surprise party...

edit 2: buon compleanno!!! 

ddt


----------



## araceli

¡Feliz cumpleaños Laura!


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡Qué los cumplaaaaas feeeeliiiiiiz!*
*¡Qué los cumplaaaaas feeeeliiiiiiz!*
*¡Qué los cumplaaaaas Lauuuuriiiitaaaa!*
*¡Qué los cumplaaaaas feeeeliiiiiiz!*

*No sé cuántos serán, pero que sean muuuuuuuuuuuchos más  *
*¡FELICIDADES!*


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Happy Birthdaty Laura!!!!!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Muchas felicidades, Laura!

Que pases un feliz día dentro y fuera del foro.


----------



## walnut

Tanti auguri Laura!!!  Walnut


----------



## lauranazario

*Thank you, thank you everyone!!! *​
It's birthday time --so that means it's also time to share with friends.
I'm giving out slices of yummy chocolate cake... who wants some????? 

http://archives.cnn.com/1999/FOOD/news/12/23/dark.chocolate/cover.chocolate.passion.jpg
http://www.chocolate.com/dimages/product_images/661-amazon.jpg
http://sinful-desserts.com/albums/a...hocolate_cake_slices_plated_for_a_banquet.jpg

Cariños,
Laura N.


----------



## ILT

Just on time for the chocolate cake!!!!  Yeah!!!!

But most important, just on time to congratulate you on this very special day   

I hope this day is filled with joy and love

ILT


----------



## zebedee

CHOCOLATE CAAAAAAAKE????!!!!

Phew! Just in time! yummy yummy mmmmm

A very happy birthday, Laura, and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## alc112

Feliz cumple Laura!!!


----------



## Eugin

Muchas felicidades, boricua, y no nos sigas ayudando más por el día de hoy!!! Salí a disfrutar de las playas caribeñas (al menos hacelo por nosotros acá que no tenemos playas!!!) y a festejar con amigosssss!!!!!!
Qué los cumplas muuuuuy felizzzzz!!


----------



## funnydeal

¡¡¡ Muchas Felicidades Laura !!!​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡  appy boithday / Feliz cumpleaños  !​ 


How very generous of you to offer us chocolate cake...
May you have many sweet birthdays.

Un abrazo,
C.


----------



## Agnès E.

Hello, hello!  
I brought some friends from the French-English forum, as suggested by our Grosso Modo Benjy!!


http://193.83.19.140/pi/sh/c/chb114pp.jpg



JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE, LAURA !​


----------



## belén

Un poco atrasado pero ¡¡muchas felicidades a la portorriqueña más maja de estos lares!!
Espero que disfrutaras de un día muy feliz con los tuyos y que se cumplan todos tus sueños este año.

Ya...ya sé que no queda tarta...pero me lo merezco, por llegar tarde...


¡Besotes!

Be


----------



## Wordsmyth

*!!*!!* Happy Birthday Laura *!!*!!* 

Hopefully sent in time, before you wake up  

Un abrazo  

W


----------



## el_novato

Feliz cumpleaños Laura. !!!


----------



## Rayines

También con atraso.... 

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES, LAURA. *

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!!!FELICIDADES LAURA!!!!!!*​ 
...disculpa la tardanza, anduve perdida en el mundo "real"....


----------

